# Kissing Pink Gourami Not Eating



## fishdude223 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got 2 kissing pink gourami's but they are not eating, does anyone know what they eat? I have tried feeding them flakes and pellets but they have not eaten either of them. The pellets are floating pellets.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

if you just got them i wouldnt worry to much, as a lot of times fish are to freaking out to eat, give them a day or two.


----------

